# Up Close And Personal



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

this little nasty was strolling across my window .... he was on the other side




































oi ... get orf my window


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Crikey GD,









Good macro shot.







What camera did you use?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What country do you live in GD?









I haven't seen any of those around here


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

hm...

looks like an alien!

Gregor


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Sony 717 ..... and I'm only over here in Ulster .... did'nt realise we had these ugly looking beasties flyin' around









my windows are now CLOSED


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good camera and well put to use GD.









How big was that "thing"?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

about 10mm long Stan ..... and I forgot to put the camera on it's full setting of 5 mega-pixels ... it was set on 3 meg ... doh !









st00pid me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

10mm, phew that's a relief.
















I thought these isles had been invaded by six inch horrors that belong in foreign countries.
















Cracking lens on that 717.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Stan .... the 717 comes with a really good high quality Carl Zeiss lens


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Soooooo ugly!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks very like the wife when she gets up in the morning..........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,








You bugger, I hope she ain't reading this.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great picture but it needs it's legs waxing IMO







.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Great picture but it needs it's legs waxing IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It sure does.


----------

